# Wo ist der "jetzt ist's raus, Rocky kommt aus Taiwan" Thread ??



## mabi (24. Dezember 2008)

das würde nämlich gut dazu passen:

neuer vertriebskanal:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m35/pdmanufacturer.html?mfid=35


----------



## Nofaith (24. Dezember 2008)

Hi!

Der Thread ist hier! Einfach mal die SuFu benutzen.

Den neuen Vertriebskanal hab ich auch schon hier gepostet!

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch,

NoFaith


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

